# Those photos



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

The Unbelievable Photos Taken by the Crazy Russians Who Illegally Climbed Egypt's Great Pyramid


----------



## cairo tiger (Mar 16, 2013)

Awesome photos, the second one is particularly cool. I'm surprised how inadequate the gaurds are.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

cairo tiger said:


> Awesome photos, the second one is particularly cool. I'm surprised how inadequate the gaurds are.


I'm not surprised at all. In fact, I wonder if the guards got paid just to look the other way.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> I'm not surprised at all. In fact, I wonder if the guards got paid just to look the other way.




[email protected] wonder


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Pictures of the three James Bonds are doing the rounds, showing the guys fully clothed (dry clothes) and handcuffed on board a boat, so nice of the police to let them change out of their diving gear, dry their hair and one was even allowed to put his jacket on...


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Pictures of the three James Bonds are doing the rounds, showing the guys fully clothed (dry clothes) and handcuffed on board a boat, so nice of the police to let them change out of their diving gear, dry their hair and one was even allowed to put his jacket on...



You can only laugh....otherwise you.....really don't know what words to use apart from...only in Egypt


----------

